# Best ratios for body butter?



## boondocker (Apr 5, 2016)

Is there such a thing?  Or does it vary by the buttes and oils used?


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 5, 2016)

It varies by the butters and oils and also by your location. I'm in Alabama - temps here in the summer are regularly over 95. My tube of experimental coconut oil and beeswax lipbalm is currently mush in the tube.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 5, 2016)

Yep, it definitely varies. Generally, a good starting point is 70% butters to 30% oils, then tweak from there.


IrishLass


----------



## boondocker (Apr 5, 2016)

I made one that was 75% butters and it wound up becoming too hard to get out of the jar.

How do you get it to be light and fluffy?  The one that I had made w/o cocoa butter wound up deflating and the oils separated out of it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 5, 2016)

The more oils you add the lighter it will be if you are whipping it with a mixer.  My general percentage is 70/30 for my body butter.  I also don't ship/sell it during the summer months as it melts so easily.   I don't mind mine being a bit firm.


----------



## madison (Apr 5, 2016)

Last winter I got a problem with my fingers so I changed my butter ratios form 80%-51% to make it easy to use my body butter. My final product was 51 butters to 44 oils and 5% additives, as soon as the weather started to warm up it became mushy but anyway nothing much left. Is this still called body butter?
Sorry boobdocker I didn't mean to hijack your thread, I thought maybe I don't need to start a new thread for little question.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 25, 2016)

It's going to depend on what consistency you want, and how hard your butters are. For me, I find the following is my loose starting place. If you were using only cocoa butter or sal butter, then more like 35-40% butter. Also If you aren't using coconut/babassu oil at all, then I'd say 70% butter, 30% oil. 

50% butters
25% coconut oil/babassu oil 
25% oil

Dixiedragon- if you're facing that kind of heat, you might have better luck with high melt coconut oil, high melt Shea butter, or adding butter EZ might help.


----------

